# Quake 1,2 series



## elrata (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi, the next month i will buy a mac intel and i was looking for a q1/q2  engines for mac.

Just found this thread http://www.macuarium.com/foro/index.php?showtopic=251860  in a spanish forum. I know about Fruitz of Dojo port but i really want to play Pax Imperia http://www.markshan.com/podstrn/noviprj.htm expansion pack with knightmare engine.

And for Quake, what engine to use? the one from Fruitz of Dojo?

Thanks.


----------



## Johnny84692 (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah use the fruitz of dojo project, its been around for awhile now and its a very stable engine. Runs nicely with the expansions too!

Good luck!


----------

